# Hanging Foam Structure - Yikes!



## enoughforall (Mar 18, 2011)

I am a studio artist, new to the set design scene but i am loving this forum! Never thought i'd find so many others discussing on the many uses of insulation foam sheets, a fave sculpting material of mine...

I have been asked to design set pieces for a dance performance and the centerpiece is a hanging set piece designed to look like the ceiling of DC's metro tunnel... Now at the climax of the play i wanted the recessed panels in the "ceiling" to drop open and release strands of flowers and greenery...

i wanted to use foam for its lightweight-ness and ease of construction but not sure if foam can deliver for this effect... 

Any thoughts, ideas from the experts would be much appreciated!


----------



## derekleffew (Mar 18, 2011)

enoughforall said:


> ...the centerpiece is a hanging set piece designed to look like the ceiling of DC's metro tunnel... Now at the climax of the play i wanted the recessed panels in the "ceiling" to drop open and release strands of flowers and greenery...


I don't know what the "ceiling of DC's metro tunnel" looks like, but I'm guessing the panels will be hung in forced perspective--the US panels lower than the DS ones. How about the US points of each panel be dead hung, and the DS points be rigged with a kabuki drop? At the climax, the panels drop down, exposing the "backside" which has been treated with flowers and vines.


----------



## Footer (Mar 18, 2011)

Ya, those are odd looking ceilings at the metro stations. Pretty cool looking when you are in them though. For anyone who has been to DC, these tunnels are about as iconic as the sites on the surface. 




Foam can do it, but you need to adhere it to something stronger to actually hold the shape. Build the dome using luan and 1x4. Adhere the foam to the dome using "green glue". After that, carve/bevel away. Do the traps like Derek suggested.


----------



## enoughforall (Mar 18, 2011)

thank you for your suggestions... although i think the kabuki setup is a bit technologically advanced for my skills.... if you can see in the picture, it is the recessed panels that i thought could have flaps or trapdoor things that could fall open... 

and yes, i was thinking of breaking it up into three rows of the panels that would hang in sequence with the back 2 appearing to get smaller. i was avoiding wood to keep it easy to hang...


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 19, 2011)

Actually the kabuki setup is very simple. You just need a series of rings (like eye hooks screwed in a row) and a pin. Even if you want to do the trap doors, a kabuki style release mechanism is probably going to be the cheapest and most secure way to trigger it.


----------



## enoughforall (Mar 20, 2011)

thanks again! so i am open to the kabuki drop system if it can be done manually without fancy bells and whistles...

i can't seem to find any info on non mechanical versions of the kabuki system, anyone can explain or point me to a video or something. sorry i am so new to all this...

matt


----------



## bobthebuilder (Mar 21, 2011)

One great tip another TD taught me is that "Great Stuff" foam-in-a-can will glue anything to anything! Foam to foam, wood or luan to foam, etc


----------



## blackisthenewblack (Mar 22, 2011)

bobthebuilder said:


> One great tip another TD taught me is that "Great Stuff" foam-in-a-can will glue anything to anything! Foam to foam, wood or luan to foam, etc


 
Do you mean 2-part foam? Such as for sealing windows and door jambs. 


_(Correct me if I am wrong here)_
Because I thought that that stuff was toxic, and my teachers always say that it terrifically bad for your health, seeing as there is no compatable respirator (short of a supplied air system), and that the consumer grade stuff should be pulled due to the unlabeled nature of the product.


----------



## BrianWolfe (Mar 22, 2011)

> (Correct me if I am wrong here)
> Because I thought that that stuff was toxic, and my teachers always say that it terrifically bad for your health, seeing as there is no compatable respirator (short of a supplied air system), and that the consumer grade stuff should be pulled due to the unlabeled nature of the product.]


I have been using Froth-Pak and Great Stuff since 1981. Your teachers are wrong. They can be used with and I quote:
"When atmospheric levels may exceed the exposure guideline, use an approved air-purifying respirator equipped with an organic vapor sorbent and a particle filter."

Here is the MSDS for Dow's Great Stuff:
http://msdssearch.dow.com/Published...S_00017005_UNITEDSTATES_ENGLISH&fromPage=MSDS

I have hesitated to get involved in this topic since it requires hanging stuff overhead which can fall and hurt someone if done incorrectly.


----------



## emac (Mar 23, 2011)

I built a simple example of what gafftaper mentioned (or at least my interpretation of it), I posted a movie here 


YouTube - Manual Kabuki Drop. This obviously is really basic and would have to be adapted to fit your needs.


----------



## gafftaper (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks Emac! That's a great contribution to the CB archives. 

Blackisthenewblack, they are talking about spray foam in a can. The most popular brand seems to be "Greatstuff" you'll find it with the weather stripping and winterizing things at your hardware store. It is similar to A+B foam but the reaction takes place inside the can. As far as I know, and as Brian pointed out from the MSDS, it's completely safe. I found this interesting article on the safety of A+B spray on foam.


----------

